# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Nhận định và soi kèo Bosnia vs Montenegro, 23h00 ngày 28/5/2018.

## 188bongda

*Nhận định và soi kèo Bosnia vs Montenegro, 23h00 ngày 28/5/2018.*

Theo *188 bet*, tại vòng chung kết World Cup 2018 này thì chỉ có 2 quốc gia là Croatia và Serbia trong số những quốc gia được tách ra từ Nam Tư cũ giành được vé tham dự

Nhận định và soi kèo Bosnia vs Montenegro, 23h00 ngày 28/5/2018.

Theo 188 bet, tại vòng chung kết World Cup 2018 này thì chỉ có 2 quốc gia là Croatia  và Serbia trong số những quốc gia được tách ra từ Nam Tư cũ giành được vé tham dự . Trong khi đó cả 2 cái trên trong trận đấu giao hữu ngày hôm nay là Bosnia và Montenegro đều chỉ cán đích ở vị trí thứ 3 tại bảng đấu của mình ở vòng loại. Do đó thành tích hay kết qua của trận đấu này không nói lên bất cứ điều gì, chỉ là 1 hình thức thử nghiệm lại đội hình và chuẩn bị của 4 năm sau mà thôi.

Nếu mang ra so sánh thù đội tuyển Bosnia được đánh giá cao hơn vì họ sở hữu nhiều ngôi sao lớn trong đội hình. Nổi bật có thể kể đến là Miralem Pjanic đang thuộc biên chế của Juventus và tiền đạo Edin Dzeko đang khoác áo AS Roma. Mặc dù đây chỉ là 1 trong 2 trận đấu giao hữu quốc tế  của Bosnia với Montenrgro và Hàn Quốc, nhưng thuyền trưởng Robert Pronisecki lại tiệu tập những ngôi sao hàng đầu và đưa ra sân đội hình mạnh nhất.

Đó cũng là điều dễ hiểu khi mà vị chiến lược gia Robert Pronisecki mới được bổ nhiệm làm thuyền trưởng hồi thắng 1 vừa qua. Do đó ông muốn giành được thành tích tốt tại các trận giao hữu này để có thể tạo lòng tin của ban huấn luyện, qua đó củng cố chiếc ghế của mình được vững chắc hơn. Kể từ khi lên chèo lái con thuyền Bosnia thì vị thuyền trưởng người Croatia đã dẫn dắt được tổng cả 4 trận. Với thành tích là 1 chiến thắng 2 trận hòa và 1 trận thua là điều có thể chấp nhận được 1 với đội tuyển không được đánh giá cao tại khu vực. Trong trận đấu đêm nay là đối thủ quen thuộc Montenegro chắc chắn vị chiến lực gia này sẽ hướng tới chiến thắng 2 của mình.

>ĐỘC QUYỀN: 188BET thưởng khách hàng mới 100% đến 1.500.000Đ, *dang ky 188bet*  tại đây!


Bên kia chiến tuyến Montenegro vẫn đang đặt lòng tin vào thuyền trưởng Ljubisa Tumbakovic. Khi mà trong thời gian qua vvij huấn luyện viên này muốn trẻ hóa đội hình quốc gia. Tuy nhiên lực lượng trẻ bổ xung không đủ và kém chất lượng, dó đó ông vẫn chưa tìm được nhiều thành công trong những trận đấu gần đây. Trận đấu đêm nay được xem là 1 cơ hộ khác để vị huấn luyện viên này đi tìm ra con đường đúng đắn của mình trong việc thay máu đội tuyển.

THÔNG TIN ĐỐI ĐẦU

- Kể từ khi tách khỏi Serbia, Montenegro chưa từng chạm trán Bosnia.

THÔNG TIN LỰC LƯỢNG

- Bosnia: Vắng Asmir Begovic, Sead Kolasinac, Edin Cocalic, Avdija Vrsajevic, Izet Hajrovic, Anel Hadzic, Armin Hodzic (không triệu tập).

- Montenegro: Vắng Stefan Savic, Marko Basa, Nemanja Mijuskovic, Nikola Vukcevic, Marko Bakic, Aleksandar Scekic, Mirko Ivanic, Stevan Jovetic và Mirko Vucinic (không triệu tập).

ĐỘI HÌNH DỰ KIẾN

+ BOSNIA (4-2-3-1): Sehic - Vranjes, Sunjic, Bicakcic, Zukanovic - Saric, Cimirot - Visca, Pjanic, Kodro - Dzeko.

+ MONTENEGRO (4-2-3-1): Petkovic - Marusic, Simic, Bakrac, Tomasevic - Kosovic, Kajevic - Jankovic, Jovovic, Vesovic - Mugosa.

Cập nhật *link vao 188bet* mới nhất và không bị chặn tại đây

----------

